# super dmz 3.0 review



## OTG85 (Mar 5, 2014)

I want to thank prince and heavy for giving me the chance to run this product.I Will use 1 cap per day for 5-6 weeks.I put on a ton of unwanted weight in the last few months due to depression issues and will use this to cut down.I weigh about 216 right now and bf on high side 15-16.I'm currently on no gear right now because Im going to get tested for trt after this.I dont know how long these compounds will keep my t levels elevated for so hopefully not long.Tomorrow I will pop my first cap if I dont feel much I will pop two after week but I see lots bros getting results from one.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 5, 2014)

Abs barley visible and energy almost non existent so hopefully this product will perk me back up.I just got on scale 219 I would like to be a lean 210 I feel comfortable there


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 6, 2014)

Following


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2014)

Right on brother, get back at it!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 6, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Right on brother, get back at it!



Heavy how long before your t levels drop after discontiuing dmz 3.0


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 6, 2014)

Today I popped 1 cap in the am went and hit some back and biceps.Felt good taking it slow easing back into it.

Pull ups 50 total
db row 3 sets 80lb db 12 reps
pulldowns 3 sets 12 reps
machine rows 3 sets four plates 15 reps slow and steady squeeze at end

Bicep curls 80lb four sets
preacher curls 35 each side 15 reps
hammer curls 45 lb 12 reps each arm


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Heavy how long before your t levels drop after discontiuing dmz 3.0


The day you take SDMZ you will start suppression.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 7, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> The day you take SDMZ you will start suppression.



Good!So I will draw bloods a week after at my trt clinic I should be demolished since im not on test?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 7, 2014)

I feel sore from yesterday but I managed to muscle threw a leg routine.Nothing special to report yet its still to early.

Leg press 5 sets 15 reps last set was 7 plates each side
smith machine squat 4 sets 225x20
Leg extension super set with ham curls  3 sets to failure

Abs 
crunches
Leg raises

Im going to be sore tomorrow so will probably just do some incline cardio


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 7, 2014)

In brother, its gonna be a fun ride!!


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 7, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> The day you take SDMZ you will start suppression.





OTG85 said:


> Good!So I will draw bloods a week after at my trt clinic I should be demolished since im not on test?


Haha...following along!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just did some cardio today I'm extremely sore today and will just eat clean and take it easy.I look forward to my next workout. Nothing to report yet.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 9, 2014)

Bb press 135x15,225x15,275x10, 295x6, 315x3
Incline bb 225x12,235x12,255x8,225x12
Db fly 40x12,55x12,60x10
Cable cross over four sets
triceps pull down 3 sets
alternate kick backs 15 lb db
machine skull crushes
dips body weight 3 sets burn out*

hest and tricep day.I noticed a sence of well being and definitely more energy then I been experiencing.I got a good pump today and even had a morning boner.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 13, 2014)

One week in and feeling the effects already.I have energy again and my pumps are getting massive.I think I will keep it at one for the time being seem to be getting good results already.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay I been sick last two days.I may have brought it on myself I added 50mcg clean into this run and been feeling almost fluish.I have almost no appetite and feel real achy.Of course I dropped the clen and trying to get myself back on track.I really want to use it tho to shred up more idk if its worth it tho.Hopefully a quick recovery.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 18, 2014)

First day back to the gym felt weak and shitty. I know it was due to my bad cold.I did a light chest and triceps workout.I hope I can get back control of this thing.I also experiencing back pumps from sleeping lol is this normal?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 19, 2014)

Who needs gear I think I will trt with dmz 3.0 lol jk this shit is strong all my lifts are back to where I was before my break feeling great.time to turn up pic coming soon.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 20, 2014)

Down to 213 looking like something out of 300 I feel very euphoric all day and very horny to.Let me remind you I been off test for 6 weeks now after 2.5 years self trt


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 20, 2014)

Looking good!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 20, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Down to 213 looking like something out of 300 I feel very euphoric all day and very horny to.Let me remind you I been off test for 6 weeks now after 2.5 years self trt



Looking almost ready for summer. What day are you on with the SDMZ 3.0?


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice work my man!!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 20, 2014)

Exactly two weeks in.I think I will push this 5 weeks plus.Im taking lots of liver aid and milk thistle.This is by far one of the most powerful legal steroid to ever hit the market.THANKS GUY'S!


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 21, 2014)

Sure thing. Make sure to stay plenty hydrated!!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 28, 2014)

I ended my dmz cycle early due to liver enzymes being at almost 350 normally you should be around 50.I got extremely sick flu like symptoms for almost week and had no choice but to go to the dr.I told them I was running a prohormone stack and the dr knew exactly what that was and ran the test.Now I don't just blame super dmz the product was fucking insane but about two months ago I blasted anadrol at 100mg ed.I'm done with oral steroids they have there place but not with me anymore.If you are a normal human being this product will work great for you.Weird too because I felt fine until I added clen.

Final analysis
Pumps were insane
libido was never effected
strength was climbing every workout


----------



## Ravager (Apr 15, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> I ended my dmz cycle early due to liver enzymes being at almost 350 normally you should be around 50.I got extremely sick flu like symptoms for almost week and had no choice but to go to the dr.I told them I was running a prohormone stack and the dr knew exactly what that was and ran the test.Now I don't just blame super dmz the product was fucking insane but about two months ago I blasted anadrol at 100mg ed.I'm done with oral steroids they have there place but not with me anymore.If you are a normal human being this product will work great for you.Weird too because I felt fine until I added clen.
> 
> Final analysis
> Pumps were insane
> ...



Which lab value are you talking about?


----------

